# BF:BC2 Beta Keys Galore!! 7 Keys Available



## Evil-Jester

not a real girl (duh) but i hope i win


----------



## FearSC549

I want


----------



## Chimeracaust

Me please?!


----------



## |mando|

|mando| needs a new pair of shoes! *rolls*


----------



## xisintheend

Adriana Lima!


----------



## Tainok




----------



## woodpigeon4

I'm in


----------



## trexxcrap

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|mando|* 









|mando| needs a new pair of shoes! *rolls*

sexy!


----------



## honk_honk

Me please.









No one should tell people when this freebie is done so people keep posting.


----------



## bulmung

The competition in here is getting stiff.


----------



## Pings




----------



## benyu

random draws FTW! in!


----------



## KoolGuy

It doesn't get better.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 









It doesn't get better.

Dammit. I need to change my pants, and I'm at work.


----------



## GBob314

EDIT: Janet Reno might make this thread NSFW


----------



## JadedFloridian

If I win, the key will be going to a friend in real life who can't afford the game but desperately wants to try it out.


----------



## Tennobanzai

i hope i win


----------



## Coma

Here's hoping I win something... have never won anything


----------



## crovax3000




----------



## Reaver87




----------



## Kaldari

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmung* 
The competition in here is getting stiff.

Pun anyone?

I preordered so I have my own beta key already.


----------



## sosikwitit

Nice job trying to get as many keys as you could..i didn't thinka that...already got mine...why the hell am i posting in this thread?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *|mando|* 









|mando| needs a new pair of shoes! *rolls*

If this is your gf or wife she is truly lovely and your a lucky fellar









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoolGuy* 









It doesn't get better.

Gold teeth anyone?


----------



## USFORCES

I wonder how may other people took 10 keys, That's kind of messed up if yout think about it.

Probably like 500 people got keys, LMAO


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmung* 
The competition in here is getting stiff.

lol


----------



## Akisame

Amy Lee...





























Oh and In


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai* 

i hope i win
















best one so far


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
I wonder how may other people took 10 keys, That's kind of messed up if yout think about it.

Probably like 500 people got keys, LMAO

I took the keys to redistribute them to people here on OCN, nothing wrong with that







I'm robin hood!


----------



## Izvire

IN!


----------



## sosikwitit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
I took the keys to redistribute them to people here on OCN

I was gonna come to your defense with something similar to this


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosikwitit* 
I was gonna come to your defense with something similar to this









So uh, where did everyone get the keys


----------



## benjy911

Soooo want a key


----------



## USFORCES

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosikwitit* 
I was gonna come to your defense with something similar to this









You probably wouldn't of had to because I'm sure there would be 1000 still left because you know a bunch of others did it too


----------



## sosikwitit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USFORCES* 
You probably wouldn't of had to because I'm sure there would be 1000 still left because you know a bunch of others did it too









"But here at OCN we take care of our brethren" ....sounds about right









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Izvire* 
So uh, where did everyone get the keys









Gamearena...and i was gonna go to the corner store pshh, LUCKY (in an anime accent)


----------



## godsgift2dagame




----------



## Mongo

(Crosses fingers) Its Morgan Web from XPLAY.


----------



## jackeyjoe

How about the girl i'd used for my ubuntu wallpaper?


----------



## decapitator




----------



## the_milk_man

Oh i hope i win(yes, she is over 18)


----------



## Villainstone

I win... hopefully.


----------



## sosikwitit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_milk_man* 
Oh i hope i win










I'm pretty sure that posting a pic of your hot intimate isn't gonna help your chances


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sosikwitit* 
I'm pretty sure that posting a pic of your hot intimate isn't gonna help your chances









lolwut?


----------



## JeevusCompact

I don't need a key, I have one, just wanted to post Sasha







.


----------



## sosikwitit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
I don't need a key, I have one, just wanted to post Sasha







.









I have a local stripper i enjoy visiting as well what's the big deal?


----------



## BreakDown




----------



## sosikwitit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BreakDown* 









If she ever brings up wanting to "try something new" make sure you give me top priority.


----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeevusCompact* 
I don't need a key, I have one, just wanted to post Sasha







.









Is that a cake or her face?

Her makeup kind of looks like frosting.


----------



## jacksknight

Pictures cant do this woman justice, so i posted a vid. Hawt accent O'plenty too!


YouTube- Fitness - Drag Me To Hell Workout


----------



## JeevusCompact

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tainok* 
Is that a cake or her face?

Her makeup kind of looks like frosting.

Frosting is good...


----------



## Xenhil

please


----------



## moriq

win win win


----------



## phaseshift

Zooey Deschanel

she's not your typical model with a tan that some of these guys are posting!

count me in pleeease


----------



## surfbumb

count me in...and her.


----------



## XiZeL

girl i met in Czech republic


















true story

pulled the pick off her facebook


----------



## w00t




----------



## xquisit




----------



## TheCheeks

How about ME and a pretty girl?


----------



## Bryceb




----------



## ovyeminem




----------



## cgg123321

In, Thanks! By the way is it limited to one picture?


----------



## meru




----------



## Crooksy




----------



## iceblade008

In please! Also, how can you ignore Kate Beckinsale?....:


----------



## Prox

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*



i hope i win

















noice.

in plox.


----------



## Willhemmens

In:


----------



## Emmanuel

Hope I win:


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## Tainok

There is like, so much STD in this thread.


----------



## thiru

In!








Yeah she's in Twilight but she's hot


----------



## wildfire99




----------



## Tainok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 









Yeah... totally...

Hey, I know this transvestite that works on the corner near Wendy's the next town over, and (s)he looks a hell of a lot like that. You want her number?


----------



## Drackula2000

Hottest woman ever.


----------



## [Teh Root]




----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bulmung* 
The competition in here is getting stiff.

That made my day!


----------



## F1ForFrags

I'm in!







I want this so bad :[








And I want her too!


----------



## TFL Replica

Count me *IN*!


----------



## royo

I'm in.


----------



## gamb1t

Gief. =)


----------



## kustomhk




----------



## someone153

Megan Fox ftw! Sorry for the huge picture...


----------



## xquisit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MICRON* 
Pick me!!!









What a wanna-be Paris Hilton, with a nicer body


----------



## Willhemmens

Some of you guys are going abit far, me thinks.


----------



## Eduardv

Jhoanna Kruppa wow


----------



## Dar_T

In.


----------



## Aaroman




----------



## Contagion

I'm in.










My personal background.


----------



## #superfly

*Scarlett Johansson*


----------



## Rewindlabs

*Erica Rose Campbell*


----------



## fro_dave

Miss Portman count me in.


----------



## hondajt

early angelina jolie.

Pretty angelina Jolie:


----------



## philhalo66

in








i hope i win


----------



## SilverPotato

In please


----------



## elko




----------



## philhalo66

Quote:



Originally Posted by *elko*












very provocative


----------



## TFL Replica

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GekzOverlord*


in for a m8 (if u dont mind)
[/img]http://lh5.ggpht.com/little.maggot/R9MaIYJ8WbI/AAAAAAAAAEY/xkC0NWfWfRs/1176912802467_thumb%5B1%5D[/img]

edit: failed image gona look for another


You got the tags wrong. The first should be


----------



## Chaos Assasson




----------



## weebeast




----------



## GekzOverlord

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TFL Replica*


You got the tags wrong. The first should be .

[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]
yh i realised after i found another pic rofl, thanks xD


----------



## Tandrial

I'm in


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Cleaning Thread.

You may NOT post images of semi naked women, Women in skimpy lingerie or any images that expose too much flesh.

This is a family friendly forum. *


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Re-opened.

Take heed of what I have said. Your application will be removed for this freebie if you do not.


----------



## Syrillian




----------



## Sanders54




----------



## corky dorkelson

Can't believe no Olivia Munn has been posted.....anyway, I am in!

(unless she was cleaned out of this thread)


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *phaseshift*











Zooey Deschanel

she's not your typical model with a tan that some of these guys are posting!

count me in pleeease


AT LONG LAST!!!!!!!!!!!

i personally think she is the hottest thing about. (dont tell my GF)










*dribble*


----------



## Komimi

_Comicon_


----------



## moriq

winners ?


----------



## Bikkit

Is it alright if it's drawn?


----------



## Danker16




----------



## jbobb

Most people are sending pics of sexy girls....you asked for pretty girls, so here is a pic of my daughter. I think she is pretty anyways.


----------



## bushwickbill

Hope this pic qualifies? Please enter me, I really would like a chance to play this game.
Cheers
http://yfrog.com/04sexybuttj


----------



## mtbiker033

in!

more family friendly picture!

yay Jessica!


----------



## smoochee

Felicia Day anyone??

Im in!


----------



## donutpirate




----------



## meticadpa

So in!


----------



## Higgins

In for a friend.


----------



## Microsis

Epic thread. May the sexiest win!

And lol @ the Navi


----------



## Sozin

I submit my girlfriend! I hope I gets a key......


----------



## Somenamehere

In

(picture is from searching sexy in google)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Further violations are going to result in infractions. You have been officially warned*


----------



## CorporalAris




----------



## NuclearCrap

Closing thread since all winners have been chosen. Please do the rest in PM.


----------

